# 

## pablomoc

Witam,

Potrzebuję spawarki do pospawania ogrodzenia. Nie musi to być coś super ekstra. Raczej myślę o czymś z dolnej półki. Doświadczenia w spawaniu nie maż żadnego. Tyle co pomagałem przy spawaniu i się napatrzyłem. Doradzicie coś ?

----------


## pablomoc

myślę o czymś takim

http://allegro.pl/spawarka-transform...543983209.html

----------


## Dafi Pe

a jaki budżet w ogóle przewidujesz na zakup? Jak do 300 zł, to coś takiego powinno robić, ale szukałbym w marketach, co prawda ciut drożej, ale  z reklamacją lepiej itp  :wink:

----------


## Radziej3city

Jeżeli twoje doświadczenie jest zerowe to darowałbym bym sobie w ogóle kupowanie jakiejkolwiek spawarki.Zmarnujesz sobie tylko materiał i czas a efekt będzie mizerny.Poproś może lepiej jakiegoś znajomego który się już w to bawił a może Ci pomoże.Co do spawarek to już nie ta epoka na spawarki transformatorowe.Szukaj lepiej,jak już masz coś kupić,spawarki invertorowej.Taką pospawasz każdym rodzajem elektrody a i jest bardziej odporna na spadki napięcia przy długim kablu.Dla amatorów najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłby półautomat,ale to już parę złoty więcej.

----------


## miko.kras

Odradzam kupno i wydawanie pieniędzy na sprzęt, który pozniej ma "leżeć" . Lepiej wydać je na fachowca, który zrobi to profesjonalnie.

----------


## Radziej3city

> Odradzam kupno i wydawanie pieniędzy na sprzęt, który pozniej ma "leżeć" . Lepiej wydać je na fachowca, który zrobi to profesjonalnie.


Dobrze gadasz.Nie wszystko da sie samemu zrobić.Nie raz chcąc oszczędzić wychodzi 2 razy drożej.

----------


## pablomoc

chodzi o to że nie zamierzam spawać okrętu podwodnego, chcę przyspawać zawiasy do bramy itp. Fachowca nie będe wołał bo zapłace drożej o ile wogóle będzie miał kaprys przyjechać do takiej pierdoły. A znajomych w okolicy nie mam co się tym zajmują (mieszkam kilka lat w tym rejonie).

----------


## mnowak355

Jeśli chcesz spawać w pionie i jak piszesz nie masz doświadczenia to jest to jedna z najtrudniejszych pozycji do nauki. Gorzej było by spawać już tylko w pozycji sufitowej. Ale jestem zdania że jak ktoś coś potrafi zrobić ja też to zrobię więc życzę powodzenia.
Jak napisał któryś z kolegów poszukaj spawarki invertorowej, jakiś czas temu kupiłem takie urządzenie w Niemczech i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Mam też maskę z automatycznie ściemnianym "szkłem" z taką przyłbicą spawanie jest rewelacyjne.

----------


## pablomoc

> Jeśli chcesz spawać w pionie i jak piszesz nie masz doświadczenia to jest to jedna z najtrudniejszych pozycji do nauki. Gorzej było by spawać już tylko w pozycji sufitowej. Ale jestem zdania że jak ktoś coś potrafi zrobić ja też to zrobię więc życzę powodzenia.
> Jak napisał któryś z kolegów poszukaj spawarki invertorowej, jakiś czas temu kupiłem takie urządzenie w Niemczech i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Mam też maskę z automatycznie ściemnianym "szkłem" z taką przyłbicą spawanie jest rewelacyjne.


spawać będę w poziomie bo słupki jeszcze nie obsadzone, wszystko co trzeba chce pospawać a dopiero potem obsadzać, nie mam dużych funduszy na spawarkę. Te 300zł to w sam raz  :smile: . Tym bardziej że nie będę jej rególarnie używał. Wydaje mi się że szybko się uczę bo wiele rzeczy (wykończeniówka itp) robiłem sam i to pierwszy raz i jakoś wyszło bardzo dobrze  :smile: 

Lubie wyzwania.  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Jeśli chcesz spawać w pionie i jak piszesz nie masz doświadczenia to jest to jedna z najtrudniejszych pozycji do nauki. Gorzej było by spawać już tylko w pozycji sufitowej. Ale jestem zdania że jak ktoś coś potrafi zrobić ja też to zrobię więc życzę powodzenia.
> Jak napisał któryś z kolegów poszukaj spawarki invertorowej, jakiś czas temu kupiłem takie urządzenie w Niemczech i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Mam też maskę z automatycznie ściemnianym "szkłem" z taką przyłbicą spawanie jest rewelacyjne.


Inwertorówka byłaby najlepszym zakupem z tego względu, że taką spawarką łatwiej wskrzesza się łuk, a co za tym idzie po prostu łatwiej jest rozpocząć spawanie. Odporność na przegrzanie też jest większa - dłużej można spawać bez przerw  na stygnięcie. Fajną inwertorówkę idzie znaleźć już za 500 zł. 

Prawda jest jednak taka, że zanim weźmiesz się za spawanie konkretnych, to poćwicz na jakiś kawałkach, które nie są ważne  :wink:  Zawsze możesz też się popytać forumowiczów  :wink:  Przyłbica samościemniająca jest super - zwłaszcza do nauki spawania, ponieważ nie naświetli się oczu (wiem po sobie  :big grin: ).

----------


## Dagobath

Tak jak wyżej szukaj inwertera. Łuk jest dużo bardziej stabilny,  możliwość pracy na długim przedłużaczu, praca na agregacie czy mniejsze zużycie prądu choć sama spawarka jednak jest delikatniejsza i wymaga większej troski. Do tego pamiętaj o dobrych i SUCHYCH elektrodach.... Na wiosnę też rozglądałem się za spawarką - skończyło się zakupem kombajnu 3w1 MMA/MIG-MAG/TIG i powiem że półautomatem MigMag to każdy po kwadransie prób zupełnie przyzwoitą spoinę jest w stanie wysmażyć. Więc jak planujesz jeszcze coś poza ogrodzeniem spawać rozważ zakup półautomatu...

----------


## pablomoc

Napewno macie rację i doceniam wasze rady  :smile:  Rozglądam się dookoła domu i myśle co by tu było do spawania w przyszłości i poza ogrodzeniem za bardzo nic nie widzę. Nie będę ukrywał, że nie mam ochoty wydawać 500 zł na spawarkę tylko dlatego żeby było trochę łatwiej  :smile:  wole wydać 300 zł no chyba że macie jeszcze jakieś argumenty ?

wytłumaczcie mi na chłopski rozum (bo ze spawaniem miałem jedynie kontakt wzrokowy) na czym polega różnica pomiędzy spawarką transformatorową a inwentorową

----------


## mnowak355

1. Ciężar
2. metoda "uzyskania" prądu do spawania. W transformatorowej prąd na wyjściu uzyskiwany jest za pośrednictwem transformatora. W inwertorowej szczerze mówiąc nie wiem ale przez otwory chłodnicze widzę że to elektronika.
A tak na marginesie czemu nie wypożyczysz na czas spawania maszyny z wypożyczalni. Zapłacisz parę złotych za porządny sprzęt którym łatwiej będzie Ci pracować.
I na koniec. Spawarką transformatorową też wykonasz prace które planujesz. Swego czasu spawałem samym transformatorem na zmiennym prądzie bez diod prostowniczych. To była zabawa. Łuk kręcił się gdzie mu się chciało ale na koniec elementy i tak były pospawane.
Miłej pracy i daj znać jak skończysz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radziej3city

Transformatorowa spawa prądem zmiennym a invertor stałym.Transformatorówką pospawasz tylko rutylówką a invertorową rutylową,rutylowo-celulozową,zasadową,kwasówką,nierdzewką itd.Poza tym invertor waży gdzieś ok.6kg gdzie transformatorowa o tej samej mocy ok.25kg.Sama róznica w prądzie spawania to niebo a ziemia.Tak jak pisalem wcześniej to chociażby możliwość spawania na dłuższym przedłużaczu co przy transformatorowce staje się bardzo kłopotliwe.Co do twojego pomysłu spawania zawiasów do słupków przed ich zalaniem.Uważam że nie jest to dobry pomysł ze względu na duże prawdopodobieństwo błędu przy idealnym ustawieniu słupka w pionie co może pózniej skutkować problemem z otwieraniem furtki czy bramy.Zreszta łatwiej i mniej problemowo jest ustawiać zawias przy pomocy elementu który będzie na nim pracował.

----------


## pablomoc

tak więc zakupię transformatorową, mam nadzieję że pogoda pozwoli co nieco w tym roku jeszcze zrobić a jak nie to na wiosnę.

Co do spawania na nie zalanych słupkach to jeszcze się zobaczy. Wyjdzie w praniu.

Jak już będę zaczynał co nieco robić to będę pewnie pytał o porady dotyczące już samego spawania  :smile:  tak więc do usłyszenia w tym temacie  :smile: 

dzięki za rady

----------


## mnowak355

> Transformatorowa spawa prądem zmiennym a invertor stałym.Transformatorówką pospawasz tylko rutylówką a invertorową rutylową,rutylowo-celulozową,zasadową,kwasówką,nierdzewką itd.Poza tym invertor waży gdzieś ok.6kg gdzie transformatorowa o tej samej mocy ok.25kg.Sama róznica w prądzie spawania to niebo a ziemia.Tak jak pisalem wcześniej to chociażby możliwość spawania na dłuższym przedłużaczu co przy transformatorowce staje się bardzo kłopotliwe.Co do twojego pomysłu spawania zawiasów do słupków przed ich zalaniem.Uważam że nie jest to dobry pomysł ze względu na duże prawdopodobieństwo błędu przy idealnym ustawieniu słupka w pionie co może pózniej skutkować problemem z otwieraniem furtki czy bramy.Zreszta łatwiej i mniej problemowo jest ustawiać zawias przy pomocy elementu który będzie na nim pracował.


Nie znam się na tych urządzeniach tak dobrze ale wydaje mi się że obecne spawarki transformatorowe mają mostkowy układ diod prostowniczych który powoduje że może prąd nie jest stuprocentowo stały ale na pewno nie jest zmienny. Tak mi się wydaje chociaż pewności nie mam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radziej3city

> Nie znam się na tych urządzeniach tak dobrze ale wydaje mi się że obecne spawarki transformatorowe mają mostkowy układ diod prostowniczych który powoduje że może prąd nie jest stuprocentowo stały ale na pewno nie jest zmienny. Tak mi się wydaje chociaż pewności nie mam.
> Pozdrawiam


Czyli jak z tym prądem jest według Ciebie.Może jest w 50% zmienny i w 50% stały :Smile: A tak na poważnie to nie znam się na budowie spawarek ale od 18lat spawam różne instalacje na rafineriach itp.i o tym akurat mam pojęcie.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Prawda jest taka, że jak nauczy się wskrzeszać łuk i odpowiednio prowadzić elektrodę, to pospawa się i tym i tym. Osobiście wybrałbym inwertorówkę, ponieważ ma więcej plusów niż zwykła transformatorowa, ale nie pogardziłbym też takową i życzę powodzenia w robieniu ogrodzenia  :wink:

----------


## mnowak355

> Czyli jak z tym prądem jest według Ciebie.Może jest w 50% zmienny i w 50% stałyA tak na poważnie to nie znam się na budowie spawarek ale od 18lat spawam różne instalacje na rafineriach itp.i o tym akurat mam pojęcie.


Mniej więcej chodzi mi o to: Dając sam mostek Gretza na wyjściu swojej spawarki (transformatora)  tylko częściowo wyprostowałeś ten prąd . Gdybyś wykres tego prądu  zobaczył na ekranie np. oscyloskopu to miały by one przebieg takich  ,,kocich łbów - czuli bruku " Taki prąd jest niestabilny podczas  spawania i powoduje częste gaśnięcie łuku . Aby to usprawnić i poprawić -  bardziej wyprostować jest właśnie ten uklad (dławik , kondensatory ,  mostek) . Układ ten pilotuje - nie pozwala zgasnąć dla łuku  elektrycznego podczas spawania .
Tak właśnie jest z tym prądem wg. mnie :bye: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radziej3city

I TY się nie znasz :Smile: Wykład walnąłeś że głowa mała.Szczerze mówiąc to nic mi to nie mówi.Jestem bardziej praktykiem i niż teoretykiem.

----------


## pablomoc

kiedyś chyba były tylko transformatorowe i jakoś się spawało  :smile:

----------


## madejo

Witam Was. Mój ojciec był spawaczem. W skrócie mogę powiedziec, że jesli ma się umiejętności, w 100% wystarczy tani MIG, aby robic ladne spawy zarówno na stali, jak i na aluminium. No ale oczywiście, jest tu kwestia wprawy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radziej3city

Co do tanich spawarek to zapomnij o spawaniu alu.Do tego jest potrzebny najlepiej 4 rolkowy podajnik w miarę stabilny prąd no i fajnie by było z pulsem.Co do stali to tez szały nie ma przy tych wynalazkach na 230V.Piszę tu oczywiście o spawarkach tanich o których kolega wyżej wspomniał.Warto zainwestowac w sprzęt markowy z którym nie będzie żadnych problemów np.Kemppi MinarcMig.

----------

